
When You Discover, as an Adult, That You Might Have Autism - colinprince
https://medium.com/storygarden/when-you-discover-as-an-adult-that-you-might-have-autism-6be5fe3eab60
======
gaspoweredcat
interesting, i too wasnt diagnosed until my 30s, i dont have children and
never will so the ASD diagnosis served only to explain a few things about why
i am the way i am.

it did however also lead to me being diagnosed with ADD (inattentive) which i
now get medication for and that has made a huge difference to my life

